# Blair Witch Stick Figures



## Haunty McSpooks (Jan 20, 2009)

I came across some nifty instructions for making those creepy Blair Witch stick figures to hang from trees (or gutters in my case). Here's a link in case someone else was thinking of the same thing:

Scary “Blair Witch” Icons Made from Sticks | Halloween Alliance


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

that is awesome! i wonder how many people left would even realize what they are if i were to hang some at my place!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool idea, Haunty.
I've made a new Witch prop for this year, and a couple of these hanging from the tree behind her will be a good addition to the setting.
Thanks for the idea!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

looks nlike a simple creepy prop idea. I am not sure kids today will get the Blair Witch conection.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*cool*

I used these in my haunted trail last year. I don't know how many kids new what it was, but it sure was freaky looking.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for the link Haunty.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Haunty - Thanks for the link. I wanted to make some to hang around my voodoo hut...(OK, it's really my craft shed )
But for Halloween its a voodoo hut. I had just randomly tied sticks together, but I think the addititon of the cloth makes it scarier. 
P.S. Blair Witch scares me too, especially the last scene...


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

I was hiking off-trail in the woods last autumn and came across a few someone had randomly strung up...it was quite spooky (the weird quietness of the forest accentuated this) and my friend and I didn't hang around, even though we had previously done the same thing at an old camp site one summer, lol! Good times.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I did that one year, except I used twine and did not use cloth. I think they looked pretty creepy. That was the year after the movie came out though, I'm not sure how many people would get what they were now.


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to make some of those.


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

thegingerowl said:


> I was hiking off-trail in the woods last autumn and came across a few someone had randomly strung up...it was quite spooky (the weird quietness of the forest accentuated this) and my friend and I didn't hang around, even though we had previously done the same thing at an old camp site one summer, lol! Good times.


Hahahah, that is too funny! I wouldn't have stuck around either, who knows!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

They were creepy, and to the observer they may suggest a human shape, but they really didn't mean anything specific - which may be why they were so creepy, the enigma of them.

Were they small symbols of the 'witch's' victims?
Were they an attempt at some stylized pentagram, or more accurately a pentacle?
Were they the personal sigil of the witch, markers for her territory?
Were they warnings made by other people to ward off traveler's from the witch's domain?
Who knows?

I like the idea of a few being hung with other things, like mobiles made of bones and feathers, witch jars lit with candles, animal skins, kitchen utensils like giant ladles, cleavers and forks...
and bags, bags with something twitching inside.


----------



## Haunty McSpooks (Jan 20, 2009)

I share everyone's concern about kids missing the connection to the movie, but I think most people who hadn't seen the movie would instincitvely recognize their creepiness.
And Spats nailed it:


> I like the idea of a few being hung with other things, like mobiles made of bones and feathers, witch jars lit with candles, animal skins, kitchen utensils like giant ladles, cleavers and forks...
> and bags, bags with something twitching inside.


Awesome ideas for presentation!


----------

